# HELP!! Trouble with motor mounts. Dropping a 400 in the 67 ...



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 400 pontiac engine that I decided to drop in my 67 lemans today, but I can't seem to match up on the motor mounts. It seems if I do it will put the engine too close to the firewall. I really thought this was gonna slap in and go,but now it seems that I may have to do some modifications to the motor mounts so it can bring the motor away from the firewall. Has anyone here had this problem ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would check the codes and see if the engine came from a firebird or a b-body. You may be able to replace the motor mounts and correct the problem.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah,,,, I think the engine came from a 78 trans am. It was recently installed in a 69 gto and sat in the gto perfectly, and that's why I thought it would slap right in the 67.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

they sell the off set mounts that let you put a late motor engine in a early car


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Really ? Wow,,, I need to find out where. I already have an idea in mind on how to modify it myself, but if I can find mounts that are specially made for this then I would rather buy them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

you need to change either the mounts on the engine OR the stands on the chassis cross member....both are available:cheers


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Someone put a '67 400 in my '67 LeMans. However it doesnt sit right.:confused It tilts downwards in the back. They also crimped the headers to fit. They even put the fan on backwards... P.S. Should I have it remounted?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i beleive that year one sells them im not 100 perfcent sure


----------

